

Monitor Access to Your Gmail Account - enomar
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/07/google-lets-you-monitor-access-to-your-gmail-account/

======
icey
Weird, their link to the Gmail blog takes you to techmeme.com.

Anyways, here is the correct link to the Google announcement:
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/remote-sign-out-and-
in...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/remote-sign-out-and-info-to-help-
you.html)

------
peakok
I wrote to the Gmail team in 2004 to request this feature, as well as the
possibility to set up a second layer password that would be required to
perform some operations (like deleting the archives, changing the accound
password, reading old archives, etc.). I don't want anobody to be able to
download or delete all my mail since 2004, while like everyone else I have to
log in sometimes on "unsafe" machines (cyber cafés, family computers and
such). So this would be the best compromise.

I'm glad the first feature was implemented, but I'm still waiting for the
second one so I can really keep all my mail on their server instead of
downloading and encrypting it locally, then erasing it from Gmail because it's
sensitive.

------
ced
As someone who _always_ uses it from an Internet cafe, I just wish they'd
allow only 1 session at all times. Besides, is there really that much benefit
to multiple sessions? It's not like there is much state in Gmail.

------
alikarbassi
Why are they only rolling this out for IE7 and Firefox? Where's the other
browser love? Safari anyone?

~~~
Oompa
"We are in the process of rolling this feature out to the latest version of
Gmail, which is available for Firefox and Internet Explorer 7."

They are, they're rolling it out to the latest version of Gmail. I'm sure they
mentioned Firefox and Internet Explorer 7, since most people that use Gmail
use those two browsers, unless Safari doesn't get the latest version of Gmail.

